# Ebay identity help please



## Bob Wellenstein (Apr 15, 2008)

Does anyone know who "orchidsman570" from Bushkill, PA is on ebay? Stole one of our photos 
http://cgi.ebay.com:80/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320238806926&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
and hasn't bothered to respond to me.


----------



## Candace (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't know the seller, Bob. But you can go to http://pages.ebay.com/help/tp/vero-rights-owner.html and fill out the form and ebay will pull the auction. It may take you a couple of times bugging ebay, but they will do it.


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks, Candace, I filed a proxy years ago when we were finding 5 or 6 at a time. Even Have a phone number to a specific customer service agent at ebay to use if necesary. We've found a more effective way to deal with photo theft has been our posted policy, which puts a $75 price tag per photo

http://ladyslipper.com/photuse.htm

I usually let the first one go as long as they respond to me, so far this one hasn't.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 15, 2008)

Good luck, Bob. Many eBay sellers think it's OK to use someone else's photo without asking permission.


----------



## Candace (Apr 15, 2008)

Bob, is there a link to that photo permission page on your home page? I'm sorry, but I looked on your homepage for it and I didn't see anything...and if I didn't see it, there's a good chance ebay folks aren't going to see the link either. Not that it makes it right, but if you want to make it useful as a deterrant, it may need to be move visible on your website.

Edit: Oh, I see you've got a link to your permission page on the photo pages themselves. It may help to put it on your main page. Or not...


----------

